# very short flash.



## Olly Buckle (Jun 24, 2016)

Pennants, flags, chivalry, daring and bravado did not win the day. The peasant stripping armour was troubled by a buzzing fly; the fly was troubled by the peasant, but in the end both got what they wanted. The peasant had the King’s helm and the fly laid fifty eggs in the corner of the King’s eye.


----------



## 20oz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wow. Now that's very digestible and strong in imagery.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jun 27, 2016)

Great stuff Olly! Your first sentence really brought it out for me and the last one felt crisp and fitting.

I like it!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 5, 2016)

Sorry, missed the comments, thank you so much folks.


----------



## escorial (Jul 5, 2016)

enjoyed..cool stuff


----------



## Makili (Jul 15, 2016)

This is the sort of stuff I love - it's like calligraphy or haiku - something simple and yet, full of meaning. So much story packed into just a few sentences. You said a lot, and yet left so much to the reader's imagination.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 15, 2016)

thank you.


----------



## NashNash (Jul 17, 2016)

Powerful imagery and provokes your imagination! I liked it!


----------



## shivanib (Jul 17, 2016)

Hah, really well done. Another!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 17, 2016)

shivanib said:


> Hah, really well done. Another!


Thanks, quick is not always easy, no room for fudges, but I will think about it, if only because this has such a good reception.


----------



## DATo (Jul 27, 2016)

Now this is what I'd call FLASH-flash fiction.

Yes, very short, but powerful. It not only tells a story employing brilliant imagery but also leaves one with a few philosophical thoughts to ponder.

Well done!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 29, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## Saul Bee (Aug 10, 2016)

Nicely done, really liked this. Every word counts.


----------

